# Was ist das denn?



## Tobias (13. Apr 2006)

Java ist auch eine Insel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tipp    Um aus einer Java Server Page (oder einem Servlet) Microsoft Excel-Tabellen zu erzeugen, reicht es, eine HTML-Tabelle zu generieren und dann als Content-Type »application/vnd.ms-excel« anzugeben.



Hat das schon mal jemand benutzt? Worauf muss man achten, damit das klappt?

mpG
Tobias


----------



## bronks (13. Apr 2006)

Diese Funktion biete ich mit jeder Liste an. Zu Beachten ist, daß man Excel installiert hat.

Zeig mit Deine JSP und ich sage Dir was Du verkehrt machst ...


----------



## Tobias (13. Apr 2006)

War mehr so eine allgemeine Frage... Hat mich überrascht, das das gehen soll. Mit dem ExcelViewer scheint das aber nicht zu gehen.

mpG
Tobias


----------

